
Multitasking Muddles Brains, Even When the Computer Is Off - AndrewWarner
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/08/multitasking/
======
DanielStraight
As usual, the only relevant information is totally glossed over. What is this
alleged evidence that such a seemingly insane test actually has meaning?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=784465>

------
etherael
well if the world is ever threatened by randomly hued geometric shapes that
demand organisation and ordering in accordance with arbitrary rules, we'll
know who to call.

